# growth on live rock



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

i have always wondered as soon as you cure a piece of live rock you add calcium to help the calcareous algae grow healthy right? i know that purple, red and green algae are good but does it help grow bad types of algae as well? and do varied types of algae/plants (valonia, mermaids cup, sailors eye ect.) have to be purchased visibaly on live rock or can a small hint of them inside live rock help them grow in time? thanks


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

we have used b-ionic for a while now, and as it has helped with the coraline algea it has not helped to grow bad algea. undesirable algea grows off of nutrients and things like that in your water. Also when you purchase live rock, there is always a chance for find things that will grow on it. but, if you want the saltwater plants your best bet it to buy them. that way you have them.


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

ok,thanks for the info melissa


----------



## jake_25 (Sep 25, 2007)

arnt red algi bad


----------

